# Storm 2410 oil change question



## steveyal

Anyone know the approximate amount of oil (in terms of ounces) that Troybilt 2410 takes in


----------



## jonnied12

Oil Recommendations
Before starting engine, fill with motor oil, *capacity is 600
ml/20 oz. *Refer to the viscosity chart (Figure 3-1) for oil
recommendations. Do not over-fill. Use a 4-stroke, or an
equivalent high detergent, premium quality motor oil certified to
meet or exceed U.S. automobile manufacturer’s requirements for
service classification of a minimum level SJ (higher letter ratings
are acceptable such as SL and SM grades).
Motor oil will display this designation on the container.


Link to owners manual:
2-Stage Snow Thrower | The Storm 2410 Snow Thrower from Troy-Bilt


----------



## steveyal

Thank you Sir


----------



## coastie56

0w30 synthetic is easier to pull start. Doesn"t thicken in exreme cold. Brand doesn't matter buy the cheapest.


----------



## coastie56

Print out the owners manual if you get a chance, lots of info under maintenance that if performed can save you grief. Ex, lube the hex shaft, etc.98% of folks never do it end up repairing there machine and still don't know to do it or why the speeds work funny...


----------



## steveyal

Thanks guys


----------

